# Polumschaltbaren Motor an FU?



## Astralavista (6 August 2009)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Polumschaltbaren Motor der vorher mit einer Dahlander-Schaltung betrieben wurde an einen FU gehängt?
Gibts da Probleme oder ist bei der Auswahl des FU's etwas zu beachten?
Würde den Motor dann in Doppelstern anklemmen (schnelle Geschwindigkeit) und habe Bedenken ob ein FU damit klar kommen würde.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2009)

Hallo Astralavista,
das geht Grundsätzlich, haben wir schon öfter 
bei größeren Motoren (>22KW) gemacht. Da haben wir
sogar die kleine Geschwindigkeit geregelt und
die hohe normal am Netz laufen lassen.
Bei kleinen Motoren, denke ich, lohnt sich der Aufwand
nicht.

gruß helmut


----------



## Astralavista (6 August 2009)

Der Motor dient zum Antrieb eines kleinen Aufzugs und der Kunde hätte gerne einen FU mit Inkremental- bzw. Absolutwertgeber zur genaueren Positionierung.
Ich denke die Leistung des Motors beträgt maximal 15kW (wenn überhaupt).
Aber wenn das machbar ist dann ist ja alles OK.
Danke

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2009)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Der Motor dient zum Antrieb eines kleinen Aufzugs und der Kunde hätte gerne einen FU mit Inkremental- bzw. Absolutwertgeber zur genaueren Positionierung.
> Ich denke die Leistung des Motors beträgt maximal 15kW (wenn überhaupt).
> Aber wenn das machbar ist dann ist ja alles OK.
> Danke
> ...


 
Achte aber bitte auf das Drehmoment.
Wenn du die schnelle Geschwindigkeit des Motors an deinen FU klemmst, dann fehlt dir bei niedrigen Frequenzen doch einiges an Drehmoment im Vergleich zu niedrigen Geschwindigkeit des Motors. Kann bei Aufzügen manchmal ein Problem sein

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Achte aber bitte auf das Drehmoment.
> Wenn du die schnelle Geschwindigkeit des Motors an deinen FU klemmst, dann fehlt dir bei niedrigen Frequenzen doch einiges an Drehmoment im Vergleich zu niedrigen Geschwindigkeit des Motors. Kann bei Aufzügen manchmal ein Problem sein


 


> Der Motor dient zum Antrieb eines kleinen Aufzugs und der Kunde hätte gerne einen FU mit Inkremental- bzw. Absolutwertgeber zur genaueren Positionierung.


 

Wenn sowieso ein Geber vorhanden ist, könntest du ja denn Fu mit dem
Geber Regeln lassen, je nach Hersteller kannst du das Drehgebersignal ja zu
deiner Positoniersteuerung oder SPS weiterleiten.
Alternativ vielleicht sogar direkt mit den FU positionieren. Denke mal darüber nach
ob Du den Antrieb nicht sogar einen Fremdlüfter spendieren kannst, dann
kannst du fast alle "Schweinerein" mit dem Antrieb machen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn sowieso ein Geber vorhanden ist, könntest du ja denn Fu mit dem
> Geber Regeln lassen, je nach Hersteller kannst du das Drehgebersignal ja zu
> deiner Positoniersteuerung oder SPS weiterleiten.
> Alternativ vielleicht sogar direkt mit den FU positionieren. Denke mal darüber nach
> ...


 
Falls der Geber auf dem Motor sitzt ...
Gerade bei Aufzügen ist das nicht immer die optimale Lösung.
Denn zwischen Antrieb und Korb sind entweder Seile oder Ketten und die längen sich mit der Zeit. Manchmal sind da Laserentfernungsmesser mit SSI-Schnittstelle die bessere Wahl.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Astralavista (6 August 2009)

Das ist ja das Zeil.
Der FU soll mit dem Geber direkt positionieren. Das is aber alles kein Problem.
Auch die Anbringung nicht.
Fremdlüfter ist auch schon vorhanden.
Über das Drehmoment mache ich mir mal Gedanken. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Paule (6 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Astralavista,
> das geht Grundsätzlich, haben wir schon öfter
> bei größeren Motoren (>22KW) gemacht. Da haben wir
> sogar die kleine Geschwindigkeit geregelt und
> die hohe normal am Netz laufen lassen.


Hallo Helmut, 
das hört sich interessant an könnte ich eventuell auch gebrauchen.
Das heißt, Du setzt einfach den Dreieckschütz unter den Umrichter damit der Sternschütz nicht den FU Kurzschließt wenn er auf Doppelstern geht?
Sehe ich das so richtig?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> das hört sich interessant an könnte ich eventuell auch gebrauchen.
> Das heißt, Du setzt einfach den Dreieckschütz unter den Umrichter damit der Sternschütz nicht den FU Kurzschließt wenn er auf Doppelstern geht?
> Sehe ich das so richtig?



Ja so kann man das machen endweder Dreieck ein oder Doppelstern ein.
So hat Mann dann auch die beiden "Netze" voneinander getrennt.


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja so kann man das machen endweder Dreieck ein oder Doppelstern ein.
> So hat Mann dann auch die beiden "Netze" voneinander getrennt.



Das klappt aber nicht mit jedem Umrichter. Ggf. musst du ein gewisses Timing beim Umschalten einhalten. Bei einem Aufzug würde ich mich persönlich nicht darauf einlassen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

